
Ask HN: Privacy focused CDN - alenan
Hey there,
We search a CDN which is focused on the privacy of our visitors and dont keep logs. Have you any idea?<p>-Thank you!
======
jjoe
Have you looked at building your own CDN? I've built several for clients over
the years. It's not difficult and it's definitely a good investment in your
case.

------
webperf
KeyCDN is able to disable the logs or forward them to your syslog server.

